

Paypal Trying to Ride the Bitcoin Wave? - BitcoinPorn
http://www.bitcoinmoney.com/post/7542341527/paypal-digital-currency-challenge

======
anseljh
Bitcoin has a wave? Really?

------
phyllotaxis
"Hijack"?

I believe it's pretty intelligent for PayPal to integrate new potential
currency exchange models into its continuum/plans. "Hijack" implies something
stolen, which seems to me an incendiary overstatement of their actions here.

Just a thought.

~~~
rhizome
Judging from the article title, the name of the publication, and the posters
new username, they aren't exactly a disinterested party. Shrillness can be
expected from True Believers, IME.

~~~
BitcoinPorn
There will be bias against PayPal from anyone but PayPal I would argue.

However just sticking with that article, the interest as far as social media
and competing technologies is there I believe, and the hacker news people can
see through that site's very obvious bias and see the numbers and information
presented.

Edited title anyways, I was just reusing from other sites, agreed that could
have been submitted better initially, apologies.

~~~
phyllotaxis
Agreed, and I hope I didn't come off harshly- no apologies required!

